# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] koda kd 255a δεν εχω ηχο

## kokoblue

Καλησπερα μου δωσαν εναν τελικο KODA KD 255A ο οποιος δεν δουλευει τον αναβω περνει ο ανεμιστηρας 
αλλα δεν εχω ηχο...το power led ειναι κοκκινο ενω νομιζω και απο φωτο πως πρεπει να ειναι μπλε η πρασινο
τι μπορει να συμβενει;;

http://www.hifi-pictures.net/amplifi...55A/platka.jpg

http://www.hifi-pictures.net/amplifi...D-255A/amp.jpg

----------


## geostrom

Κώστα έχεις καποιες γνώσεις τεχνικές για επισκευή για να προχωρήσουμε .

----------


## kokoblue

Nαι καποιες ελαχιστες γνωσεις εχω...τελειωνω ηλεκτρονικος τωρα..κι ετι τωρα σιγα σιγα μπαινω και στον κοσμο της ηλεκτρονικης...
Οτι δεν ξερω το ρωταω....

----------


## geostrom

καλό είναι πρώτα να κατεβάσεις το service manual αν το βρεις απο το internet η το σχέδιο .
Υποθέτω πως έχεις τσεκάρει ασφάλειες , οπότε άκουσε αν οπλίζει το ρελε η όχι , που δεν νομίζω να οπλίζει εξου και τα κοκκινα led .
ελενξε τάσεις τροφοδοσίας σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο , πρώτα όπως είναι και μετά με το τροφοδοτικό στον αέρα .
ελενξε τρανζίστορ εξόδου και driver αν είναι καμένα .

----------


## kokoblue

Δεν οπλίζει κανενα ρελε
Οι ασφάλειες ειναι κομπλέ μια χαρα...τωρα πως θα μετρήσω το ρευμα κ τα υπολοιπα που λες εκει ειμαι λιγο ασχετος
αν ηθελες να με βοηθησεις καπως...
το φυλλαδιο οσο εψαξα δν το βρηκα

Απο εργαλεια ενα πολυμετρο κι ενα καλαι εχω στην διαθεση μου 
επισης γινετε να τον ανεβασουμε σε watt λιγο παραπανω;

----------


## ezizu

> Nαι καποιες ελαχιστες γνωσεις εχω...τελειωνω ηλεκτρονικος τωρα..κι ετι τωρα σιγα σιγα μπαινω και στον κοσμο της ηλεκτρονικης...
> Οτι δεν ξερω το ρωταω....





> ...τωρα πως θα μετρήσω το ρευμα κ τα υπολοιπα που λες εκει ειμαι λιγο ασχετος......
> 
> .....επισης γινετε να τον ανεβασουμε σε watt λιγο παραπανω;


Καλά βρε Κώστα, τελειώνεις ηλεκτρονικός και δεν ξέρεις πως θα μετρήσεις την τάση στα διάφορα σημεία και πως θα ελέγξεις,αν είναι καμένα ή όχι, τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου και τα driver τρανζίστορ ; :Confused1: 
Και χωρίς σχέδιο, αν μετρήσεις τις τάσεις στο τροφοδοτικό, στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου κ.λ.π. θα μπορέσει να βγει κάποια άκρη.
Η  τηλέ -επισκευή όμως δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο , ούτε ότι ευκολότερο και ειδικά αν δεν υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες γνώσεις.
Στην περίπτωση βέβαια μη γνώσης του αντικειμένου, ο κίνδυνος να προκληθεί και άλλη βλάβη (και ίσως σοβαρότερη από την αρχική), είναι ιδιαίτερα αυξημένος.
 Ίσως είναι καλύτερα, να ελέγξει - επισκευάσει τον ενισχυτή, κάποιος φίλος σου με σχετικές γνώσεις και εμπειρία, ή στην τελική κάποιος τεχνικός. 

Το να βελτιώσεις τον ενισχυτή,σε επιμέρους τμήματα-βαθμίδες, πιθανών να μπορεί να γίνει .
 Το να αυξήσεις την ισχύ του (εννοείται για κάποια αξιόλογη διαφορά), προϋποθέτει βασικά διαφορετική τροφοδοσία ( άρα βασικά άλλο μ/τ), πιθανών άλλα τρανζίστορ εξόδου ( ή πρόσθεση και άλλων τρανζίστορς στην έξοδο), ίσως άλλη ψύξη των τρανζίστορ εξόδου κ.λ.π.
Γενικά κάποιες αλλαγές που και για αυτές απαιτούνται υπολογισμοί-μελέτη και βέβαια σχετικές γνώσεις .
Βέβαια δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε και τον παράγοντα κόστος μετατροπής. Ίσως η όλη μετατροπή, να είναι ασύμφορη οικονομικά.
Σίγουρα δεν είναι τόσο απλά όσο ακούγονται τα πράγματα, όσο αφορά την αύξηση της ισχύος εξόδου ,ενός τελικού ενισχυτή.
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## kokoblue

καταλαβαινω φιλε μου πως το λες αν ενα απλο Επαλ τελειωνω...οποτε καταλαβαινεις
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι φουσκωμενος πυκνωτης;;
Το να τον παω σε μαστορα εξω δεν προκειται να μαθω ποτε...

Οποτε αν γινετε να γινει κατι απο δω θα μουν ευχαριστημενος

----------


## geostrom

επειδη ο Σηφης τα λέει πολύ σωστά και κατανοητά θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι αν η απάντηση είναι όχι τελειωνει εδώ το θέμα και μην κάνεις  μόνος σου τίποτα , 
Τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου ξέρεις να τα μετρήσεις ?

----------

ezizu (02-07-13)

----------


## kokoblue

Λοιπον ανοιξα τον ενισχυτη κ μετρησα τα 4
τρανζιστορ που εχει..φοραει 2τρανζ. SD5200
Και αλλα 2τρανζ. SA1945 
Μετραω το 1ο+3ο Ποδαρακι απ τα SD5200 και περνω τιμη 21.8 στα αλλα δυο παλι 1ο+3ο
και περνω τιμη 22.0
Με κλειστον τον ενισχυτη αυτα
και ολος τυχαιος βρηκα και στην μια εξοδο ηχου

καμμενη αντισταση R127

----------


## ezizu

Κώστα ,εφόσον έχεις ήδη ανοίξει το ίδιο θέμα εδώ, ποιος ο λόγος να ανοίξεις καινούργιο και εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...742#post606742
Τα θέματα των επισκευών, εφόσον είσαι μέλος και στα δυο forum,το γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά, ότι πρέπει να ανοίγονται ( όπως σωστά το είχες ήδη κάνει) στο    www.howtofixit.gr 
 Στο έχει ήδη ξανά προτείνει ( ο Γιώργος geostorm) και εδώ : http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=70558&page=2 
Τέλος πάντων. 
Για να μετρήσεις ένα τρανζίστορ, το οποίο έχει 3 πόδια ,χρειάζονται 6 μετρήσεις και όχι μια, όπως έκανες εσύ. 
Εφόσον έχεις δύο ίδια κανάλια , είναι κάτι εύκολο,καθώς μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τις τάσεις, τα εξαρτήματα κ.ο.κ. μεταξύ τους για να βρεις τυχών διαφορές ( και είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολο αν έχει βλάβη μόνο το ένα, από τα δυο κανάλια) .
Άρα μπορείς να βρεις και την τιμή της αντίστασης R127 σχετικά εύκολα και να την αντικαταστήσεις, εφόσον''ψυλλιάζεσαι ότι η αντίσταση κάνει όλη την δουλειά'', όπως γράφεις στο καινούργιο θέμα που άνοιξες (http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...742#post606742).
Όπως επίσης, και το αν η αντίσταση είναι καμμένη ή αν βραχυκυκλώνει, όπως ρωτάς στο ποστ#1 του καινούργιου σου θέματος, είναι νομίζω πολύ εύκολο, να το μετρήσει ακόμα και κάποιος που δεν έχει πάρει πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού, αλλά τελειώνει ηλεκτρονικός ,(εφόσον υποτίθεται ότι έχει αποκτήσει τις απαραίτητες  γνώσεις για να το κάνει ) .
Για να καεί μια αντίσταση σημαίνει ότι για κάποιο λόγο, το ρεύμα που την διαπέρασε σε συνδυασμό με την τάση στα άκρα της ξεπέρασε τα όρια της ισχύος που αντέχει, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται (νομίζω καταλαβαίνεις με τι συνεπάγεται, καθώς όπως είπαμε, τελειώνεις ηλεκτρονικός).

Δεν είναι καθόλου κακό που κάνεις ερωτήσεις, αλλά για να ασχοληθείς με επισκευές θα πρέπει νομίζω πρώτα να έχεις αποκτήσει  και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις, (διαβάζοντας αρχικά), έτσι ώστε να κατανοήσεις την λειτουργία των διάφορων εξαρτημάτων και  κατ' επέκταση των διάφορων κυκλωμάτων,όπως και των διάφορων ελέγχων και μετρήσεων που απαιτούνται και μετά να μπεις στα βαθιά, δηλαδή στο πρακτικό κομμάτι των επισκευών. 
Η ημιμάθεια, σίγουρα, δεν είναι καλός σύμμαχος.

Υ.Γ. Μην παρεξηγήσεις τα γραφόμενά μου. Πολλά από τα μέλη (όπως και εγώ επίσης) και στα δύο forum, έχουν όλη την διάθεση να βοηθήσουν και το έχουν κάνει ήδη στην πράξη, πάρα πολλές φορές. Απλά δες τα σαν μια συμβουλή, από κάποιο πιο παλιό . 
Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## kokoblue

Ok ζητω συγνωμη που ανοιξα 2 θεματα..απλα ειδα οτι αργουσαν να μου απαντησουν...εμπας περιπτωση.οκ φαουλ μου...
Στα τρανζιστορ που μετρουσα δεν εχω και το σχεδιο για να ξερω ποιο ειναι ο συλλεκτης η βαση εκπομπος μετρουσα...την 1φορα δν εδειχνε τπτ...την αλλη φορα εβγαζε καποιες τιμες και επεφτε κατακορυφα
και μετα εβγαζε τη τιμη που σα ελεγα...το μετρημα το εκανα βαζοντας τοπολυμετρο στην θεση του Ωμομετρου...σωστα;;

Κανω ερωτησεις γτ στο Επαλ μας λενε πολυ ελαχιστα πργμτ κι εγω θελω να ασχοληθω με το αντικειμενο αλλα ειμαι ηδη 25
καθως σμρ που πηγα σε ενα εργαστηριο ηλεκτρονικων και του ειπα να πηγεν να βλεπω εθελοντικα και να μαθενω μου ειπ ΟΧΙ....ε τι να πω τωρα...
Το ξερω οτι βοηθανε ολατα παιδια εδω μεσα και το χω διαπιστωσει και τους ευχαριστω ολους...

Μν φοβασαι δν σε παρεξηγω....cool

----------


## ezizu

Ok, δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγνώμη, απλά στο επισήμανα ,επειδή νομίζω δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο και ότι σωστότερο για το φόρουμ (μάλλον και για τα δυο φόρουμ) .
Ναι, με ωμόμετρο (καλύτερα σε κλίμακα 2ΚΩ για ψηφιακό) μπορείς να μετρήσεις τα τρανζίστορ, ή ακόμα καλύτερα με επιλογή diode test ( αν έχει το πολύμετρό σου) ή και με component tester σε παλμογράφο (αν έχεις).
 Καλό είναι να μετράς τα τρανζίστορ εκτός κυκλώματος .

Τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου προφανώς είναι το 2SC5200 και το 2SA1943 (και όχι το 2SA1945, επειδή το συγκεκριμένο είναι SMD transistor).
Τα πόδια από τα τρανζίστορ μπορείς να τα βρεις από το datasheet, στα  παρακάτω link:
http://www.toshiba.com/taec/components2/Datasheet_Sync/66/7673.pdf

http://www.toshiba.com/taec/componen...nc/66/7890.pdf

Για την μέθοδο μέτρησης των τρανζίστορ μπορείς να διαβάσεις παρακάτω: 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48447

http://www.electroniccircuits.gr/transistors.html

http://www.wikihow.com/Test-a-Transistor

http://www.learnabout-electronics.or..._faults_02.php 

και βέβαια πολλά άλλα ακόμα.

----------


## kokoblue

Σ ευχαριστω φιλε σηφη ακομα και για αυτα που μου λες και αφιερωνεις χρονο....θα διαβασω τα αρθρα
θα κανω τις μετρησεις μου με πολυμετρο γτ παλμογραφο δν εχω...και θα επανερθω...

----------


## kokoblue

Nα μαι παλι...πηγα λοιπον και πηρα την αντισταση που ηταν καμμενη την αλλαξα ηταν της ταξης των 10Ω +- 5% την βαζω
μετραω  παλι τα τρανζιστορ οπως ναφερουν οι οδηγοι και μου δειχνει απο 500 και πανω σε ολα εννοω για τα 4 τα μεγαλα
γτ εχει και καποια ποιο μικρα αν και αυτα το ιδιο βγαζαν
πυκνωτες ολοι καλοι το ιδιο και οι ασφαλειες....το βαζα στο ρευμα με αλαγμενη αντισταση...τπτ παλι τα ιδια..κοκκινα τα Led

Ε τωρα τι αλλο ειναι;; δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...

----------


## ezizu

> Nα μαι παλι...πηγα λοιπον και πηρα την αντισταση που ηταν καμμενη την αλλαξα ηταν της ταξης των 10Ω +- 5% την βαζω
> μετραω  παλι τα τρανζιστορ οπως ναφερουν οι οδηγοι και μου δειχνει απο 500 και πανω σε ολα εννοω για τα 4 τα μεγαλα
> γτ εχει και καποια ποιο μικρα αν και αυτα το ιδιο βγαζαν
> πυκνωτες ολοι καλοι το ιδιο και οι ασφαλειες....το βαζα στο ρευμα με αλαγμενη αντισταση...τπτ παλι τα ιδια..κοκκινα τα Led
> 
> Ε τωρα τι αλλο ειναι;; δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...


Είδες που δεν έφταιγε η αντίσταση;
Τώρα για το ''τι άλλο είναι'' όπως αναρωτιέσαι....πολλά είναι πιθανά.
Τι τάση έχεις στην έξοδο; Τι τάση έχουν οι βάσεις στα τρανζίστορ εξόδου;Τι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας έχει στα δυο rail; Τι τάσεις έχεις στο διαφορικό εισόδου,στον VAS κ.λ.π......κ.λ.π.... 
Αν τα τρανζίστορς εξόδου είναι όντως καλά, μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα π.χ. κάπου αλλού στην βαθμίδα εξόδου,ή στην τροφοδοσία (ίσως κάποια δευτερεύουσα τάση),ή στην βαθμίδα προστασίας,ή στην βαθμίδα προενίσχυσης,  κ.ο.κ. 
Όπως βλέπεις δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα, του τύπου ''άλλαξε αυτό ή το τάδε εξάρτημα'' και είσαι εντάξει.
Πρέπει να γίνουν διάφοροι έλεγχοι - μετρήσεις σε διάφορα εξαρτήματα και βαθμίδες του ενισχυτή.
 Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις,πως είναι απαραίτητες κάποιες θεωρητικές γνώσεις, για να προχωρήσει κανείς σε τέτοιες επισκευές.
Μπορείς βέβαια, αν έχεις χρόνο και δεν σου χρειάζεται άμεσα ο ενισχυτής, να  προσπαθήσεις σιγά-σιγά, διαβάζοντας, να αποκτήσεις αυτές τις κατάλληλες γνώσεις, έτσι ώστε να προσπαθήσεις μόνος σου, κάποια στιγμή, να επισκευάσεις τον ενισχυτή(έστω και με την βοήθεια των μελών του συγκεκριμένου forum).

Αν πάλι χρειάζεσαι τον ενισχυτή άμεσα,μάλλον πρέπει να τον πας σε κάποιον τεχνικό να τον επισκευάσει και εσύ παράλληλα, (εφόσον σε ενδιαφέρει όντως να ασχοληθείς με το αντικείμενο),να ψάξεις, να διαβάσεις, για να αποκτήσεις τις σχετικές γνώσεις που θα σου είναι απαραίτητες, για να ασχοληθείς με τις επισκευές (και όχι μόνο).
Φιλικά.

----------

